# A little help with a Contax llla please



## Mike_E (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi all, I seem to have just purchased a Contax llla with out a lens.

If you wouldn't mind would you list what's available and what to look out for?

I'm most likely to just get a 35mm and a 135mm lens to go with it but any info would be appreciated.



mike


----------



## BrianV (Jan 29, 2013)

The GOTCHA: You cannot use a Jupiter-12 or the 35 F2.8 pre-war Biogon on a IIIa or IIa. The post-war 35's are relatively uncommon, and much more expensive. The Nikkor 3.5cm F2.5 is more common. and is "close-Enough" to work on a Contax.

The Carl Zeiss Jena 13.5cm F4 is good, and relatively inexpensive, as is the Jupiter-11 copy. The latter has coated optics. The Jupiter-9 8.5cm F2 is a good copy of the pre-war 8.5cm f2 Sonnar, both are great. The Jupiter lenses tend to go for a lot less than the Zeiss lenses. Quality control is not as tight with the Jupiters.

Nikon made the 13.5cm F3.5, 10.5cm F2.5, and 8.5cm F2 in Contax mount, which is denoted by a 'C' on the side of the lens. They are all first rate.

The Contax IIIa requires an external finder for anything but the 50mm lens. The 50mm F1.5 and F2 post-war Sonnars have gone up in price. Same with the pre-war lenses, but some bargains come along, usually require cleaning. The Jupiter-3 5cm F1.5 is a good copy of the pre-war 5cm Sonnar, and is coated. The Jupiter-8 50/2 and Helios-103 53/1.8: good lenses, available cheap. Almost forgot: Tessar 5cm F3.5 (sharper) and the 5cm f2.8. Two versions of the latter, the one with a black-paint nameplate is soft, but collectible.

There is at least one Wollensak 35/2 Raptar in Contax mount.


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks, it looks like I'll be getting a Helios 103 for the time being to see if it actually works.

If she turns out to be a shelf queen that'll be good enough and if she's a shooter we'll see.


----------



## BrianV (Jan 30, 2013)

Helios-103 is a good Planar formula lens, hard to beat for price/performance. It was only available in Contax/Kiev mount. I use one on a Nikon RF and one for the Contax. "Menopta" on this Nikon S3 is a re-branded Helios-103, made in the 90s.


----------



## The Barbarian (Feb 17, 2013)

Not all Nikon "Contax mount" lenses actually focus correctly on a Contax.   Check before buying any  of those.   The Kiev lenses should be fine.


----------



## BrianV (Feb 17, 2013)

Nikon made their lenses in Nikon S-Mount, Contax RF Mount, Leica thread mount, and even the 13.5cm lens in Exakta mount. The telephoto lenses in Contax mount have a 'C' on the barrel, and will focus correctly if the shim has not been changed-out or the Contax camera is in-spec.

The 5cm lenses and wide-angle lenses were not made specific to Contax RF, but will fit in the mount. They will not focus correctly, but the shim can be changed to make the agreement better.

At a camera show yesterday, the post-war Zeiss 3.5cm F2.8 was running $750, probably could be negotiated down to $600 or so on a good day. I went for a pre-war coated 3.5cm F2.8 Biogon for the Contax II. Negotiated down to $400. About the same as I paid for a Nikkor 2.8cm F3.5.


----------



## BrianV (Feb 17, 2013)

Just to clarify: Nikon put a 'C' on the barrel for Contax mount lenses, not be be confused with a "c" on the namering, which stands for "coated".

Pictured with my custom-mounted Wollensak 35/2 made into Contax mount using a J-12 focus mount, a Jupiter-3 5cm F1.5, and a pre-war Zeiss 13.5cm F4.

The difference between Contax RF mount and Nikon S-Mount is 10 degrees of rotation. The Nikon focus is 260 degrees from 3ft to infinity, and the Contax is 270degrees from 3ft to infinity. The thread pitch of the helical is the same, the difference in movement is 0.1mm. I've converted lenses back and forth between the two, and even converted a Nikon S2 to focus properly with Zeiss lenses. Moved the helical out and then calibrated the RF.


----------

